# What was your AF/Period like after hysteroscopy or laparascopy surgery????



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

I am recovering from a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus, and a laparascopy to unblock my second tube. The surgery was a success and I have 2 open tubes now, and a cleaned out uterus, The DR did discover Endometriosis and he cleaned that out also durning the Lap.

My question is what was your AF like after the surgery???? I had 2 days of bleeding right after the surgery and than it stopped. The first day had heavy bleeding, and it lightened up and stopped after day 2. 

And now I have been having spotting for about the last 4 days. Light brown spotting, some rusty colored spotting, and than last night Red spotting?? 

I am super confused about what is going on right now. I dont know if this is my AF or not right now?

I have regular periods and do not spot like this normally, before the surgery so this is not normal for me.

I just want to know what you girls experienced after your surgeries with your first AF/period cycle???:shrug:


----------



## wannabeprego

*Bump anybody???*


----------



## tlm

Hey wannabe! I had my lap & hysteroscopy on March 23rd of this year. I just went back to my chart on fertility friend for that cycle. Surgery was on cd10 of that cycle. I bled for 4 days after, but I marked it as spotting because if I put full flow it would have counted that as the start of my next cycle. As I remember it the flow was between spotting and AF. That cycle was the shortest I have had since ttc and that's normal because of what I had done! My period was pretty normal too as far as duration and flow, but boy were my cramps much worse than normal!!!

I would say based on my experience that you are still seeing the after effects from surgery! How much time has passed since you stopped bleeding and this spotting? Maybe the spotting is AF? And you just got most of the blood out after surgery?! What does your doctor think? How long are your cycles typically?

Hope I didn't confuse you more...


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> Hey wannabe! I had my lap & hysteroscopy on March 23rd of this year. I just went back to my chart on fertility friend for that cycle. Surgery was on cd10 of that cycle. I bled for 4 days after, but I marked it as spotting because if I put full flow it would have counted that as the start of my next cycle. As I remember it the flow was between spotting and AF. That cycle was the shortest I have had since ttc and that's normal because of what I had done! My period was pretty normal too as far as duration and flow, but boy were my cramps much worse than normal!!!
> 
> I would say based on my experience that you are still seeing the after effects from surgery! How much time has passed since you stopped bleeding and this spotting? Maybe the spotting is AF? And you just got most of the blood out after surgery?! What does your doctor think? How long are your cycles typically?
> 
> Hope I didn't confuse you more...

Thanks for sharing your story with me hun!!! :hugs::hugs: My normal period would be the same as my ticker and I am on CD 28 not including the surgery at all. 


My normal cycles range from 24 to 33 days, so I am not sure if the light spotting is AF or just weird spotting left over from the surgery. 
When I had the surgery I bled for 2 days straight and then it stopped for a while until the spotting started about 4 days ago, which leads me to where I am today.confusedLOL:wacko:

The only thing that sucks is that I dont know where I am in my cycle, so I might miss out on using clomid this cycle since I dont know what CD I am on for sure. 

I have a DRs appointment on 09/18/12 for a surgical follow up ,and I will talk to him about my cycle, along with a bunch of other questions I have, although by that time my cycle might be back to normal!!!


----------



## tlm

I would call your dr. He should be able to do an u/s and know where you are at in your cycle based on your lining! Just a thought!!


----------



## tlm

That way you know when to start your clomid and not mess things up! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

tlm said:


> I would call your dr. He should be able to do an u/s and know where you are at in your cycle based on your lining! Just a thought!!

Thanks for the suggesion hun,...:hugs: If things dont get workd out soon with my cycle than I will give that a try!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MegnJoe

After my surgery I did Clomid cycle day 15 and that's when I got my bfp. Can u get into see an u/s of ur ovaries? My doctor did that, then said we will do Clomid, and an injection of hcg. That is how I got my bfp after surgery, was not taking Clomid on my af days, but rather after them. Good luck I have been following u for awhile girl! Come on bfp! Oh and I agree, call ur doctor. He/she can shed some light on that for u. :)


----------



## wannabeprego

AF fnally arrived full flow lastnight!!! However, I am so glad that my 4 days of spotting finally lead to full flow AF because I was tired of being in limbo land for so long!! The surgery was most likely why I was spotting, because I don't normally spot like that. I am happy that AF finally arived though because it will be my first cycle since the surgery so I am hopeful that I can get my BFP this cycle and that the surgery is just what I needed!!! :thumbup: I am excitd about my September cycle and ready to move onto TTC again!! 

I have 50 mg of clomid that I am probably going to take for this cycle so please wish me luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

MegnJoe said:


> After my surgery I did Clomid cycle day 15 and that's when I got my bfp. Can u get into see an u/s of ur ovaries? My doctor did that, then said we will do Clomid, and an injection of hcg. That is how I got my bfp after surgery, was not taking Clomid on my af days, but rather after them. Good luck I have been following u for awhile girl! Come on bfp! Oh and I agree, call ur doctor. He/she can shed some light on that for u. :)

Congrats on the birth of your daughter hun!!!:flower:

Thanks for the well wishes, and for cheering me on to get my BFP!! Thanks for the advice about what happened with your cycle!!! :hugs: 

My full flow AF finally arrived lastnight so no more limbo land or me.. thank goodness!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MegnJoe

YAY!!!!!!!! I am glad u arent in limbo anymore, thats always the pits!! Thinking of you <3


----------

